# Livery help - KENT



## Mouthwash87 (27 February 2015)

Hopefully by Summer I should have found a horse (I am currently looking).
Me and my son are really excited but, I work part time and live in the Bromley area so wanted the best advice on Liveries? I cannot afford Full Livery so, my interest would lay within Part Livery/Grass or DIY/Assisted.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## junglefairy (1 March 2015)

I'll watch this thread with interest as I'm desperately looking for grass livery in the same area (with no luck).

If you google horse and hound livery in kent or Bromley etc. then it comes up with some old threads, but most are a few years old now.

If you also visit speedgate tack shop in chislehurst it has some ads for livery places at local yards.


----------



## Mouthwash87 (1 March 2015)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

